# First Sportive



## Willo (11 Jun 2012)

Well probably not technically a Sportive but I took park in my first cycling 'event' nevertheless on Sunday (The Great Kent Bike Ride) at the ripe old age of 42. I was always a little reluctant since I used to get a bit hung up about my time in running events and didn't want to take away from the freedom of just getting lost in the countryside that comes with cycling. I set off knowing that I could do the distance (60 miles), as I've cycled further previously and have done 50+ miles a few times this year, but wondering how I would find cycling in an organised event with other cyclists around me.

For the first few miles I felt a kind of resentment at the signs telling me where to go, rather than just taking the way I fancy as per normal! Also, despite knowing that it wasn't a race, I couldn't help but compare how fast I was relative to others given that I mainly cycle alone. I was determined to keep to my pace so that I could enjoy the ride and, being in one of the early batches to set off, I found myself being overtaken far more than I was overtaking for the first 25 miles or so. That didn't overly concern me until a fella came steaming past and I noticed that he was just wearing a pair of espadrilles with no socks (and me in my Sidis, all the gear and no idea!) While the vast majority were riding road bikes, next a group of lads went past me on heavy mountain bikes. As they set off into the distance I just convinced myself that they were much younger than me!

My legs had been feeling a little heavier than usual but as we hit the coast and a stiffer breeze, I ate a few jelly sweets and a caffeine gel and started to feel better and, not really in keeping with the spirit of the event, got a little lift when the mountain bikers were overhauled, not to be seen again. For a good few miles I then found myself cycling alone, just seeing the odd other cyclist, over a flat section of the course until I hit a pub/refreshment stop at about 35 miles. I had planned to stop and take my time over a bite to eat but feeling good I just hopped off to use the loo and was straight off again. I was feeling really good now which was a bonus given the hillier part of the course was ahead. The legs started to burn a bit when I hit some of the short but steep hills around 40 miles but I was still feeling fairly good and managed to keep my pace steady as it had been all day (and noticed the odd cyclist creeping up and just hanging off my tail which, rather than being cheeky, I found rather flattering). I also started to notice that I was passing some that had sped past me earlier in the ride.

The last 5 miles were a bit of a slog but I finished more or less dead on 4 hours and my computer confirmed that I'd averaged a steady 15 mph despite a slow start and finish through the town and a section of almost 1/2 mile where we had to push the bikes over a footbridge. I bumped into a couple of folk I know at the end and enjoyed a can of cider reflecting on a) how most of the folk that I'd come across during the ride were very friendly; b) how once I'd got into it, it felt good to be part of the event with other cyclists even though I didn't know them; c) that many (most probably) were faster than me, but that it doesn't matter providing I enjoyed it; and d) what a fantastic mix of shapes, sizes, ages cycling brings together. Finally, despite cycling similar distances over the last few weekends, the event forced me to lube my chain, clean up my Allez (that gets very little attention other than bearing my load) and get the worn brake pads replaced. The difference was very marked and a prompt to self-service my bike a little more often!


----------



## Peteaud (11 Jun 2012)

Nice one.

I am doing my first sportive in a few weeks so your post gives me some incentive and confidence.


----------

